# Where to stay while Interning in Tokyo



## DavidMac

Hello, I will be going to Tokyo for a Co-op work term in Taito-ku next summer from May - August. Does anybody know of any affordable places to live in Tokyo? 

Thank you


----------



## larabell

You'll probably find various suggestions if you go through the archive of previous posts. You really didn't give enough detail about where you'll be working, what kind of place you're looking for, etc. The more details, the more likely someone might have a useful suggestion.

Google up a site called Metropolis Magazine -- they have a classified section that lists all sorts of accommodations. If you're looking for something temporary while you search for your idea place, search for Sakura House -- they offer short-term room rental in various places around town. There are other options, of course, but that should get you started.


----------



## BBCWatcher

DavidMac said:


> Does anybody know of any affordable places to live in Tokyo?


What is your definition of affordable?


----------



## DavidMac

BBCWatcher said:


> What is your definition of affordable?


Something around 40000 to 50000 yen would be nice. I'm not making a huge wage since it is only an internship.


----------



## DavidMac

larabell said:


> You'll probably find various suggestions if you go through the archive of previous posts. You really didn't give enough detail about where you'll be working, what kind of place you're looking for, etc. The more details, the more likely someone might have a useful suggestion.
> 
> Google up a site called Metropolis Magazine -- they have a classified section that lists all sorts of accommodations. If you're looking for something temporary while you search for your idea place, search for Sakura House -- they offer short-term room rental in various places around town. There are other options, of course, but that should get you started.


I'll be working in Taito, as far as where I want to live, it really doesn't matter. If it was close I could bike but if not just taking the train would be fine. 

I will look up metropolis magazine, thanks for the suggestion. Yes I have seen Sakura house as well. The main problem that I have noticed so far is that for short term rentals (I will be there for 4 months) many of the places are more expensive, and the initial costs of getting an apartment can be pretty high too.


----------



## larabell

Taito-ku? That's a pretty wide area. Do you know which station is closest to your work/school?

You're probably not going to find anything around 40K yen unless it's a "gaijin house" like Sakura. Most regular apartment managers won't rent to you for 4 months anyway and, even if they did, you might be looking at 5 months rent just to move in (deposit, etc). The advantage of a short-term place like Sakura (or many other short-term rentals) is that you don't need quite as much money up-front.

Regular one-room places are at least 60K yen... mostly closer to 80K yen, depending on the area. But since you're not looking for a place in the more upscale side of town, I'm not entirely sure what the average apartment cost might be.


----------



## jessicalees

You could look at a shared house, where you have a private room and share the kitchen, bathroom, living room. There is usually a cleaner for the common spaces and all your bills are included in rent, so you dont have to worry about internet, etc. interwhao is a good one, but if you good tokyo shared house, you will find others. Oakhouse is also good. There is usually a small fee for making the contract.


----------



## Raffish_Chapish

I used a company called Fontana and moved in straight from the airport - they have sharehouses and apartments on the website - good service


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxKnightsofnhi

Raffish_Chapish said:


> I used a company called Fontana and moved in straight from the airport - they have sharehouses and apartments on the website - good service


Wow, really?! I need this because my fiance and I are moving within a month for his new job, and I don't think we'll be able to see a place before we move into it. How much do they charge? What's their website?


----------



## DavidMac

Raffish_Chapish said:


> I used a company called Fontana and moved in straight from the airport - they have sharehouses and apartments on the website - good service


Awesome! Thank you for the advice! 

also the exact area in Taito-ku that I will be working is Yanagibashi!


----------



## DavidMac

Knightsofnhi said:


> Wow, really?! I need this because my fiance and I are moving within a month for his new job, and I don't think we'll be able to see a place before we move into it. How much do they charge? What's their website?


I found it by searching "Fontana Japan" also airbnb is good for short term, and another is TokyoSharehouse!


----------

